# "Dead" Kigass VB03 12v Control System on Murvi Mor



## Cyclopath (Sep 14, 2008)

After a great week in Argyllshire, we arrived home last night and I switched the 12v panel off in the normal fashion. My better half then requested some items from inside and I tried to switch the panel on again for the light system, to no avail. Totally dead. I had just checked the leisure battery readings prior to shutdown - 13.1v, so no shortage of power. I have checked the two 100amp fuses under the drivers seat and the 100 amp fuse under the bonnet as per Murvi instruction book - all intact! 

Any suggestions welcome.

Thanks,

Kevin :?


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

I have a 2006 Morello, so I'm not sure if it has the same control panel as yours, but it is never switched off. In fact I wouldn't know how to switch off the control panel, or why that action would be needed.

Have you tried hooking-up to your domestic mains? Does it remain dead when hooked-up? Have you tried resetting the control panel? Do any of the buttons produce any reaction? I can sometimes hear relays clicking when I check the leisure battery voltages. Can you start the Eberspacher heating from the control panel or is it on a separate panel on your van?

It's late now but I'll try and have a look in my instruction booklet tomorrow (Sunday) to see if it is the same system but the best advice, as always, is to give Rex Kneebone at Murvi a call on Monday morning to discuss the problem. He's a mine of useful information and advice.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## Cyclopath (Sep 14, 2008)

Roy, 

Thanks for the response  

I always shut the 12v system down after use as that was the instructions from Murvi. 

The Eberspacher heating is on a separate panel but is also dead - so I am assuming the 12v supply will be from the Kingass unit as it was working earlier on the week when I gave it a run. 

I will connect up to the Mains today and see if that makes any difference..... 

Kevin


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

Cyclopath

I've just checked my system and it is the same as yours. It has never been turned off in the twenty-seven months I've owned the van until I tried just now.
Turned off fine, then turned on OK, so nothing really to help you.
The instructions (which I'm sure you have) say to hold the 'Start' button for about 2 seconds, which I am sure you have done.

The reason we have never turned off the system is that, at night, you have to grope through a darkened van to turn on the system and then the lights master switch if you need to switch a light on. Our 'lazy' way means that the lights are available the moment we open a door (assuming you haven't used the master switch to turn them all off - we've all done that and cursed when trying to switch them on individually!).

There are several Murvi owners on the forum so I hope that, between us (and Rex), we can sort you out.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## Cyclopath (Sep 14, 2008)

Well....I went out to bring the van up to the house for an injection of Mains Power, but before I started up I gave the Control Unit a severe talking to and tried again. Hey Presto! On it came  . I have switched on and off a couple of times to try and replicate the fault without "success"  .

I will still get in touch with Rex tomorrow as I intend paying him a visit at the end of the month anyway.

If I get an explanation for all this, I'll post it up at a later date.
:? 

Kevin


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

Cyclopath,

Phew 8O 

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## Cyclopath (Sep 14, 2008)

Roy,

Spoke with Rex this morning and booked van in for end of month for a service, fitting of bike rack and new calorifier - don't ask! :roll: and will have the panel checked out at the same time.

Thanks again for your advice when I needed it.

Kevin


----------



## sdelasal (Dec 5, 2019)

thread revival from the grave, I know, but does anyone know how to tun off this VB03 unit? My instruction book does not say!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi sdelasal and welcome to the forum.

It says in post #4 hold the 'Start' button for about 2 seconds - I assume you've tried that?


----------



## sdelasal (Dec 5, 2019)

Thanks Jean - I've now managed to switch it off.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

And was that the way to do it? Might be useful if someone else has the same problem.


----------



## sdelasal (Dec 5, 2019)

hello, well somewhat embarrassingly I realised I have a VB02 unit, not VB03. The shut down procedure is via a menu not via holding the power button. thanks.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Glad you got sorted!


----------



## Bushellj (Aug 5, 2020)

If anyone needs them I have a set of original VB03 operation manuals for a Murvi Camper van that I could scan and email.


----------

